# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات العام >  تطبيق عملي على محاضرة موانع المسئولية الجنائية ( حالة الضرورة)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أولاً: وقائع القضية

كلف (بكر) الممرض بمستشفي الزقازيق الجامعي بملاحظة مريض في حالة خطرة وأعطاه حقنة في وقت محدد وفي أثناء الملاحظة شعر (بكر) بمغص كلوي حاد اضطره لإعطاء نفسه حقنه مخدرة لتسكين الألم فأحدثت لديه تخدير تام ففات ميعاد الحقنة بالنسبة للمريض ونشأ عن ذلك وفاة المريض.

فهل يسأل (بكر) الممرض عن وفاة المريض ؟

ثانياً: الأسانيد القانونية والتطبيق:


تثير هذه القضية حالة الضرورة فمن شروط الضرورة ألا يكون للشخص دخل في حدوثها 
ولكن التخدير التام هنا تسبب (بكر) في حدوثه بفعله لأنه أخطأ عندما أعطى نفسه حقنه فتسبب في تخديره وأخل بواجبه.

أيضا إن الممرض عليه التزام قانوني برعاية المريض وهو هنا أخل به 
ولكن الإخلال غير العمدي فهو يسأل عن وفاة المريض لانه مكلف برعايته وقصر بطريق الخطأ فيسأل عن قتل خطأ.

----------


## ابو منعم

فى الامتحان هنجاوب بطرقنا ام بطريقة معينة

----------


## ابو منعم

وشكراااااااا

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا أبو منعم

ردا على سؤالك حول طريقة الإجابة على القضايا 
فهي وإن اختلفت الطريقة من طالب إلى أخر فالمطلوب واحد 
والمطلوب هو أن تقوم بحل القضية عن طريق توضيح الأسانيد القانونية أولا ثم تقوم بالتطبيق للتوصل إلى الحل 

تابع معي المثال التالي:
السؤال هو هل أصابت المحكمة أم أخطأت إذا أدانت (أ) بضرب (ب) وسبه أثناء الضرب فحكمت عليه بالحبس ثلاثة أشهر مقابل جريمة الضرب وشهران مقابل جريمة السب؟
ما هي طريقة حل مثل هذا السؤال؟

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

أيا كانت الطريقة التي يتبعها الطالب لحل هذه القضية فالمطلوب هو توضيح ما يلي:

أولا: الأسانيد القانونية وهنا سوف نذكر أن القضية تثير موضوع التعدد المادي للجرائم مع الارتباط الذي لا يقبل التجزئة 
ثانيا: يتضح لنا أن المحكمة قد أخطأت لأننا بصدد ارتباط بين جريمة الضرب والسب لا يقبل التجزئة وبالتالي تطبق القاعدة التي تقضي بتطبيق عقوبة الجريمة الأشد

----------


## ابو منعم

شكرا جزيرا يا دكتورة

----------


## ابو منعم

هو فى حاجة ملغية من الكتاب

----------


## ابو منعم

الاسانيد القانونية
تثير هذه القضية حالة الضرورة فمن شروط الضرورة ألا يكون للشخص دخل في حدوثها 
ولكن التخدير التام هنا تسبب (بكر) في حدوثه بفعله لأنه أخطأ عندما أعطى نفسه حقنه فتسبب في تخديره وأخل بواجبه.

أيضا إن الممرض عليه التزام قانوني برعاية المريض وهو هنا أخل به 
ولكن الإخلال غير العمدي فهو يسأل عن وفاة المريض لانه مكلف برعايته وقصر بطريق الخطأ فيسأل عن قتل خطأ. 


لا يسأل بكر لانه اخذ حقنة لتخفيف الالم فكان لها تاثير وقامت بتخديرة

----------


## ابو منعم

ممكن يكون فى تواصل بنا وبين حضرتك فى وقت حضرتك تحددية

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> ممكن يكون فى تواصل بنا وبين حضرتك فى وقت حضرتك تحددية


مرحبا أبو منعم 
يمكنك التواصل معي من خلال مكتبي الإلكتروني بطرح سؤالك في أي وقت 
مع خالص دعواتي لكم جميعا بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## منار حجازي

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جدا مشكووووووووووووووووووورين

----------

